# Doughty House



## jsp77 (May 16, 2017)

This house was built around 1769, Francis Cook and his family purchased it in 1850, later becoming the Cook Baronets. The family remained here until World War II. During their time here, the house was enlarged and added to. First in 1860 and then again in 1885 when a full gallery was built to the rear over the existing stable block. These were built, possibly by the English architect James Knowles, for the purpose of housing and displaying the family's extensive private art collection. The front of the gallery was also extended into a large conservatory, which later became an Italian Garden. The house was damaged by bombing in the Second World War and the 4th baronet moved to Jersey with 30 paintings from the collection.

Arranged to meet a mate and arrived under the cover of darkness, wasn't the quietest route into the grounds, but all was good. Had a quick scout around to familiarise where everything was and popped up on the roof as you do. At one point thought we had been busted as a torch light and footsteps were approaching, but just turned out to be another fellow explorer and a nice chap too.

*on with the photos*


https://flic.kr/p/UNWYbJ


https://flic.kr/p/TA5Dn9


https://flic.kr/p/TCXQAB


https://flic.kr/p/UNWNR1


https://flic.kr/p/USvX9D


https://flic.kr/p/UNWFGm


https://flic.kr/p/USvSHV


https://flic.kr/p/USvNe4


https://flic.kr/p/UNWvWj


https://flic.kr/p/TA5f4f


https://flic.kr/p/USvBJr


https://flic.kr/p/UhxGGN


https://flic.kr/p/TCXaUZ


https://flic.kr/p/Uhxwi1

*View from the roof with the Themes in back ground. *


https://flic.kr/p/UCdsJh

*And now for the gallery*


https://flic.kr/p/UEXpDF


https://flic.kr/p/UNW7XJ


https://flic.kr/p/TCWVY2


https://flic.kr/p/TCWUrp


https://flic.kr/p/Uhxhoh


https://flic.kr/p/UCdbLA


https://flic.kr/p/TCWPEF


https://flic.kr/p/TA4v6m


https://flic.kr/p/Uhx3e5


https://flic.kr/p/USuSdD


https://flic.kr/p/TCWDEa


https://flic.kr/p/UNVCCs


https://flic.kr/p/UNVytL


https://flic.kr/p/USuDLe


https://flic.kr/p/UEWHFe​
*thanks for looking*


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 16, 2017)

Nice to see some new angles of this place, enjoying the rooftop shots particularly


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 16, 2017)

Mate that is a beautiful set there.love that gallery water reflection.and the first shot with the plane in.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 16, 2017)

Crackin shots there jsp

It was def worth the bad back from the obstacle course lol


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 17, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Crackin shots there jsp
> 
> It was def worth the bad back from the obstacle course lol



Narrow squeeze, drop off and then twigs in the eye sound familiar? The most convenient course I ever did find


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 17, 2017)

Yep then falling on a shed load of corrugated metal sheeting and doin sum tricks on a pyramid of scaff poles like scooby doo..it wasn't a stealthy time that


----------



## RedX_unleashed (May 17, 2017)

That ending does not sound familiar at all! You guys are nuts, I hope you didn't sustain any serious injuries! Should have come to me for the easy route haha.


----------



## Gromr (May 17, 2017)

This place is getting quite popular now isn't it! Lovely shots, those iron gates never get old.


----------



## krela (May 17, 2017)

Beautiful photos JSP. Thanks.


----------



## Brewtal (May 17, 2017)

That's a damn fine set of pics mate, absolutely smashed it. Glad you guys got there ok. Your pics are absolutely stunning. You clearly spent a lot more time there than I did! You have put a lot of thought and effort into your composition, the resfelctive shot in the gallery is just lovely. Great work mate, loved that.


----------



## Mr_Banjo (May 17, 2017)

Lovely photos, really enjoyed them!


----------



## jsp77 (May 17, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Mate that is a beautiful set there.love that gallery water reflection.and the first shot with the plane in.



Thanks MM, the reflection shot came out better then i thought it would.




RedX_unleashed said:


> Nice to see some new angles of this place, enjoying the rooftop shots particularly



You always have to nip up on the roof for a few shots


----------



## Brewtal (May 17, 2017)

Wish I'd stuck around longer, would have loved to have gone up to the roof! Was that via the small wooden stairs? I poked my head up there but was pushed for time.


----------



## jsp77 (May 17, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Crackin shots there jsp
> 
> It was def worth the bad back from the obstacle course lol





RedX_unleashed said:


> That ending does not sound familiar at all! You guys are nuts, I hope you didn't sustain any serious injuries! Should have come to me for the easy route haha.




Was a worrying moment for a minute until PV emerged from the bushes in the dark of night, luckily all was good.


----------



## jsp77 (May 17, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> That's a damn fine set of pics mate, absolutely smashed it. Glad you guys got there ok. Your pics are absolutely stunning. You clearly spent a lot more time there than I did! You have put a lot of thought and effort into your composition, the resfelctive shot in the gallery is just lovely. Great work mate, loved that.



Cheers Brewtal, was there for a good few hours




Brewtal said:


> Wish I'd stuck around longer, would have loved to have gone up to the roof! Was that via the small wooden stairs? I poked my head up there but was pushed for time.



Yes thats the one


----------



## Rubex (May 17, 2017)

Nicely done jsp  that reflection shot is the winner, and I love that fire extinguisher  nice one!


----------



## HughieD (May 17, 2017)

Absolutely. Stunning.


----------



## smiler (May 17, 2017)

Great set jsp, it's still the barley twist pilllers that's my favourite from here, mi mi


----------



## flyboys90 (May 18, 2017)

Superb photography jsp77. The wrought iron work has got to be some the best I have seen.


----------



## jsp77 (May 22, 2017)

Rubex said:


> Nicely done jsp  that reflection shot is the winner, and I love that fire extinguisher  nice one!



Thanks Rubex




HughieD said:


> Absolutely. Stunning.



Cheers Hughie




smiler said:


> Great set jsp, it's still the barley twist pullers that's my favourite from here,



Glad you liked it Smiler




flyboys90 said:


> Superb photography jsp77. The wrought iron work has got to be some the best I have seen.



Thanks Flyboys


----------



## Blazinhawkz (May 23, 2017)

Thats a mighty fine collection of images from here,never get bored of seeing this place. Great work JSP


----------



## jsp77 (May 23, 2017)

Blazinhawkz said:


> Thats a mighty fine collection of images from here,never get bored of seeing this place. Great work JSP



Cheers Blazinhawk


----------



## UrbanX (May 25, 2017)

Absolute belter mate! What a set. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## krisan (May 25, 2017)

Stunning building and pics


----------

